# What do I need for welding other than the welder



## Beau (6 Nov 2017)

Picking up my first ever welder later today. Think the Mig welder comes with regulators and I know I have to sort out some gas. Also got myself a visor and some gauntlets but what else will I need? I am completely new to this so sorry if it's dum question.

Got a couple of friends who can give me lessons but wanted to dabble with it first.


----------



## novocaine (6 Nov 2017)

lots and lots and lots of scrap steel.
an angle grinder to prepare said steel, lots of flap or sanding discs too.
long sleeves and a dark top (flashback from a white top isn't funny, don't ask how I know this)
10-20 contact tips of the right size (you will trash a few of these as you learn)
pliers, needle nose with a snip at the rear, you'll be pulling the wire out the tip when it burns back and it's good practice to snip the wire clean. 
4 times more wire than you think you'll get through. 

if the set is second hand, a new regulator. they only last 5 years (says me with a 5 year old regulator currently)
if the set is new, are you sure it has one with it?


----------



## MikeG. (6 Nov 2017)

Novocaine has it right.

Mini angle grinder, pointy nose pliers (for pulling rubbish out of the nozzle, and getting the wire to spring out of the nozzle when a blob welds itself there), a wire brush, and a fire extinguisher. Get mixed argon/ CO2 gas. Never have any flesh exposed, or any woodshavings anywhere near (and don't bother trying to weld outdoors). Get as many steel spring clamps and lockable (Moll-grip type) clamps of multiple designs as you can find. Eventually, a big welder's magnet in a 90 degree x 45 degree triangle is very useful.


----------



## Beau (6 Nov 2017)

Thanks

It's this one and brand new https://www.jasic.co.uk/mig160. Been assured it comes with the regulators. Got lots of steel as there some projects needing a welder. Got a grinder, lots of grinding disks but only one flap disc so will pick up some more of those. Plenty of pliers and snips here or are the specialist tools?


----------



## MikeG. (6 Nov 2017)

Oh, get a metal-worker's vice, too, if you don't have one.


----------



## Beau (6 Nov 2017)

MikeG.":3sdl7m8r said:


> Oh, get a metal-worker's vice, too, if you don't have one.



I have one but rather too many flammable things around the bench it's on. Might invest in a new one and some sort of mobile bench as the best space for work here is a farm shed that will get used for other things at times.


----------



## novocaine (6 Nov 2017)

a pineapple big hammer too.  
there should be a chart inside the door for setup, use it. 
you can get welders pliers, but you'll be fine with what you got. 

forget the wire brush, that's a good call. 

my workbench is wooden, it has a sheet of steel that can be chucked over it for welding, my last bench was wooden, it had lots and lots of holes in it, never managed to set it on fire though. 
put a big note on the door to your workshop too that says "did you turn the gas off? WELL DID YOU?"


----------



## Beau (6 Nov 2017)

Is a trolly to hold the cylinder and welder worthwhile? They were keen to sell me one but dont know how necessary it is.


----------



## MikeG. (6 Nov 2017)

That depends if you are bringing your work to the welder, or taking your welder to the work.


----------



## Beau (6 Nov 2017)

MikeG.":3596ddf8 said:


> That depends if you are bringing your work to the welder, or taking your welder to the work.



It's more that I cant keep the welder in the shed larger work would get carried out in. I can use the space at times but other times we have stock in there. May well have to work outside at times.


----------



## novocaine (6 Nov 2017)

first project surely?


----------



## Tasky (6 Nov 2017)

A lamp. 
I used to do a bit of welding under cars, where it was usually dark, but even in pretty well lit areas a lamp was a serious boon. 

Get one that is as bright as possible, perhaps with an LED bulb, and can be positioned in a variety of places/poses. 
But make sure it has clear plastic covering the bulb itself, or the sparks will see you going through 3-4 bulbs per job!!


----------



## Eric The Viking (6 Nov 2017)

I don't know about yours, but an auto-darkening helmet was a wonderful improvement - I could actually put a bead where I intended to after getting one!

I keep a middling-grade old file handy - you can often salvage a gummed-up welding tip by filing it on the end. I find ceramic tiles are useful to put hot things on, and you can use brass plate to clamp steel to for joining (the weld won't stick to it).

Mike G. and Novocaine have covered it pretty much. Tasky's spot on about lots of light. High neck collars and long sleeves (I get sunburn very easily). A spare faceshield if you have visitors or need an assistant temporarily (and a big "keep out!" sign too - people are stupid and _always_ look!

And anti-spatter spray - it really works.

E.


----------



## Beau (6 Nov 2017)

novocaine":i6yulavc said:


> first project surely?



The bench or the trolley or both?


----------



## novocaine (6 Nov 2017)

the trolley. moving gas bottles is a pain in the back side. 

it doesn't have to be fancy, a tray with wheels and bar to chain the bottle too. I like being able to move the welder, even when I don't work outside the shop (I do some stuff on cars which is helpful for too), let's me do bigger jobs without having lines stretched across the place. 

a sweeping brush is a good tool too, lets you clean the shop before you start.


----------



## nev (6 Nov 2017)

Here's our welder trolley


----------



## Inspector (6 Nov 2017)

Wear a respirator to filter out welding fumes. There are purpose made ones that fit under the shield.

Pete


----------



## Eric The Viking (6 Nov 2017)

On which subject, don't weld or dramatically heat anything galvanised or painted with zinc. The fumes can be fatal, and I believe it's not a "nice" way to go (if anything is).

You can grind off the plating, but you still need to be very careful.


----------



## Inspector (6 Nov 2017)

All meta vapours are bad to breathe, not just zinc. Some are worse than others and with any mystery metals you have no control over the alloys, residual platings, or paints that may be present. Any decent commercial shop will have fume control and the welders wearing PPE. Why take a chance? Ultimately the choice is yours.

Pete


----------



## TFrench (7 Nov 2017)

Another +1 for an auto-darkening hood. Brilliant things.


----------



## carpenteire2009 (10 Nov 2017)

Get yourself some heat sinks, especially if you're going to be welding thin materials. I use some thick scraps of aluminium and copper bar when I'm welding light gauge steel sheet. Helps to prevent blow out (pin holes) and as already mentioned the weld metal won't "stick" to the copper or aluminium. Pick up secondhand vice grips whenever you see them at boot fairs, they can be easily modified for special clamping tasks. A good engineers/ mechanics vice is essential, fit it with copper soft jaws and treat it well- no weld spatter!


----------



## Eric The Viking (11 Nov 2017)

Wear COTTON overalls or similar. Wool and synthetics get holes far too easily. I have an otherwise nice smock-type fleece that's more of a colander these days (it's polyester). Now, every time I find a hole with a finger, I remember and mentally kick myself. And it's a lot chillier as body-warm air can easily escape from it in the winter!

E 
("Why is your fleece covered in sticking plasters?")


----------



## dickm (12 Nov 2017)

Eric The Viking":2l349t5p said:


> Wear COTTON overalls or similar. Wool and synthetics get holes far too easily.
> ("Why is your fleece covered in sticking plasters?")


Would have expected wool to be OK, although haven't ever seen woolen overalls. Do have an aertex fleece, though!


----------



## hawkeyefxr (14 Nov 2017)

Beau":5j42pz62 said:


> Picking up my first ever welder later today. Think the Mig welder comes with regulators and I know I have to sort out some gas. Also got myself a visor and some gauntlets but what else will I need? I am completely new to this so sorry if it's dum question.
> 
> Got a couple of friends who can give me lessons but wanted to dabble with it first.



Safety wise, cover up. I was a welder and Mig welding with Co2 gas and tig welding with Argon gas would give me what was sun burn but in the extreme on any exposed skin. How ever tig welding copper using Helium has i could do in a Tee shirt all day with no effect what so ever, apart from the heat of the copper.
Also a helmet that switched automatically from clear to dark (wish i had the years ago lol)
As others have said, lots an lots of scrap metal to stick together. When you welding it should sound like frying bacon with no spits or pops. And stay away from rust as that will just spit and pop.


----------

